# bulk cloths tags?



## gracelovedesigns (Sep 3, 2006)

anyone know a good deal on bulk cloths tags?

-Grace


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Are you talking about the labels for the t-shirt neckline?

clothinglabels4u.com, luckylabel, djslabels, westcoastlabels are all sources that members here have used before.


----------



## Lucid Apparel (Sep 5, 2006)

I used http://www.texlabels.com


----------

